# Sub-Urban E-Bike



## skidmarks (Apr 28, 2010)

We're going to start working on our Sub-Urban E-Bike Project tomorrow.  We've selected a Ralegh Venture to recieve the Wilderness Energy Electric Bike Conversion Kit.  We'll be looking for a suitable test pilot soon. This baby will be good for speeds of up to 25MPh with out pedaling. Stay tuned for more details!!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds interesting and all, but what's the fun of not pedaling? 

Can you pedal it you want to?


----------



## marcski (Apr 28, 2010)

But isn't this thing really just an electric motorcycle or scooter?  It seems to have little to do with a pedal powered bicycle??


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sounds interesting and all, but what's the fun of not pedaling?
> 
> Can you pedal it you want to?



You can pedal it if you want.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2010)

What's something like that cost?


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> What's something like that cost?



We're trying to figure that out. The unit is $550.00 + you need a bike.


----------



## Highway Star (May 3, 2010)

Sounds awesome.  I could jump it off some stairs for you.


----------

